# June photo challenge



## StormFeather (Jun 2, 2012)

The theme for this month is:

*CELEBRATION!!*​
As some of you might be aware, there are a few things going on in Blighty right now, which might provide some inspiration, but the theme is more than just that.  There are always things to celebrate, such as special occasions, sporting triumphs, achieving a personal goal . . .  


Standard rules apply:

- Only two photographs per participant
- All photographs entered must be owned and have been taken by the member posting
- Do not use photographs already posted around the site
- Entries close and voting begins at midnight GMT on the 27th of the month
- The winner must post a new challenge within a couple of days
- All Chrons members welcome to enter
- All Chrons members may vote (including those who do not enter the competition)

Any discussion should go in the corresponding thread: June Photo Challenge - Discussion


----------



## hopewrites (Jun 10, 2012)




----------



## David Evil Overlord (Jun 13, 2012)




----------



## Tiffany (Jun 13, 2012)

For a Birthday, have a trip in a Hot Air Balloon.


----------



## alchemist (Jun 20, 2012)

Celebrating your history in Northern Ireland


----------



## Alex The G and T (Jun 21, 2012)

This is my Daughter; with whom I am well pleased.
Graduation night supper... eve of her 18th birthday.
squeezed between the ceremony and the class party.


----------



## Alex The G and T (Jun 21, 2012)

And my Elder daughter showing the boys how to catch the fish of the day.


----------



## alchemist (Jun 22, 2012)




----------



## anivid (Jun 24, 2012)

Delicate Firework 







Elegant Firework


----------



## Tiffany (Jun 25, 2012)




----------



## alchemist (Jun 28, 2012)

The challenge is down and the poll is up.

http://www.sffchronicles.co.uk/forum/536977-june-photo-challenge-poll.html


----------

